# Segmented Bowls



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey all,
I have been working for some time with segmenting together some pieces for bowls. I think they are good looking. I haven't been able to come along with any green wood so I am working only with dried timber. 

The first bowl is a Poplar with Cherry inserts (10" Dia)














The next bowl is Maple and Cherry with Walnut inserts (10" Dia)







and the last bowl is pure Red Oak (8" Dia). I think the random grain pattern is great.








What do you all think?

Fred


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

They are very nice. I really like the cherry/walnut one. Two of my favorite domestics. What's the finish?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> They are very nice. I really like the cherry/walnut one. Two of my favorite domestics. What's the finish?


Finished in Shellac. If shellac is good enough for skittles, it should be safe enough for a bowl... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

They look nice Pt.
For a segmented bowl, I don't think you want green wood. You would have all kinds of problems trying to glue that stuff up. Green wood is good for roughing out bowls. Fun to turn. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> They look nice Pt.
> For a segmented bowl, I don't think you want green wood. You would have all kinds of problems trying to glue that stuff up. Green wood is good for roughing out bowls. Fun to turn.
> Mike Hawkins


Yeah, that is why I am doing the segmented thing....:laughing:

If I had green wood, I would turn bowls with that. I think bowls out of certain woods just look great!! :yes:

Fred


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Outstanding work, Fred!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great work Fred. They look fantastic. I have been practicing on the lathe lately and hopefully, my turnings will look this good one day.
Thanks for posting.
Ken


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice stuff.......you're hooked......


----------

